# Benefit of Turtle Beach?



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello all, Can some one help me with Turtle Beach head phones please, I play a lot of Fifa and motorsports games on my soon to be ps4. Are these head phones simply designed for more games such as cod, or will they give a better sound than my surround sound. I use some cheap sony head phones that i use in the evening due to having people in house that are in bed! Ive not looked in to no specific model of TB, but if someone could give me a bit of guidance, it would be much appreciated, 
Regards Andy G.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

It will really come down to how much you really want to spend on them. I have Turtle Beach XP500's for my xbox they are Dolby 7.1 surround headphones. The sound from them is really good and chat is clear on them too they also have bluetooth so my phone can link to them and take calls while gaming. I paid around £179 for them, the new version of mine are the XP510 and comes with a rechargeable battery pack


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I use a set of x12 turtle beach headphones plugged into a earforce dss2. The sound from the headphones is great. The surround sound is great for games like cod as you can hear people behind you. Like yourself I use them at night when others are sleeping. I wouldn't do without them now.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

i've just bought some steelseries siberia v2's, £59.99 from pc world
would highly recommend them, always had my eye on them just never justified paying that much but after christmas bit the bullet and they are spot on for my high level pc gaming, surround sound, good bass, very comfy and also comes with 3.5mm jack extensions 

not sure what connections you would need but you can obtain the usb versions from other places too


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I have the turtle beach px21's with the 5.1 surround sound and they are great with really good sound, can hear so much more (like people coming up behind you in game etc etc)

but the wires in the headset came loose afterwhile (maybe I wasn't really careful with them) but I had to end up taking the apart and fixing it myself. Was just a few loos wires or a connected block but seemingly it was a common problem with them.

So they not exactly robust (well my ones anyway)


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

If you want a proper headset, true surround sound are meant to be the best.
Ones above are digitally interpreted
Sme have four speakers in each ear cup so give a truer sound in terms of direction (cod and battlefield come to mind)
I'm getting tritton pro+ 5.1 when I can afford them, they also have a digital decoder box like xp500. Have a look


----------



## acake (Jan 16, 2012)

possul said:


> I'm getting tritton pro+ 5.1 when I can afford them, they also have a digital decoder box like xp500. Have a look


bit off topic is sorry for the hi jack 

i would avoid the trittons like the plague.i have had 2 sets for around a year the sound quality is all around amazing one set is the tritton pro+ 5.1 the other just a standard black opps (free with the game ) branded pair. both have the same case moldings .BUT the problem with them is build quality they will break at the point the head strap meats the ear piece . the small plastic t bar molding at the end of the head strap will brake the thin plastic of the ear peice and will fall apart. happened on both sets .there are better out there.

and as for turtle beach head sets my partner has the x11 low end basic set bit old now but good all round best bet is go get hands on in a local store and see how they preform .


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Basically, if you enjoy Gaming, whether it be sports or shooters, then its definitely worthwhile investing in a decent headset. 

I purchased a turtle beach, one of the very first surround sound 6 years ago, lasted me 3 years Purchased for £135, and my previous which was a TB PX5 also lasted me 3 years Purchased for £90 half price.

My next one ill be happy to pay up to £200 for a headset, knowing full well ill use it.

I used to play tournaments both on-line and LANs, for COD, now Im more casual and play maybe a few hours at a time, but the sound you get from them really enhances the experience!

Depending on what console your wanting it on, as currently there are very limited options for the newest generation.


----------

